# Horse camping



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

The only bit of information I can add is review the park's rules on feed. The state parks in Tennessee have a 'no whole grain feed' policy to reduce the introduction of non-native plants to the area. These parks ask that pellet feed be used.

I'm envious. I can't wait to trail ride but my boy needs a lengthy visit with a trainer. Enjoy!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Luckily my horse doesn't get any grain. He only gets a multivitamin supplement as he has a tendency to be porky. I'll get everyone else taking a horse to check though. Thanks. I can't wait.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Camping is all I do with my horses and I think they truely are more of a tourist than I am. They enjoy being away from home, Seeing new trails and EATING all the new grasses. Your horse will adapt just fine. Don't over think this. Horse in nature are on a permanent camp out.

Advice.

Take more feed than you would give at home. Horses get bored while tied up and letting the chew on something helps with the boredom. Plus if they are working hard, they can use the extra calories.

Make sure your horse stays hydrated. Give them ample opportunity to drink. Both in camp and along the trail. 

You may not allow your horse to graze while under saddle at home. But on a 8 hour trail ride. A little grazing along the way helps to keep the gut moving and hydrated. Give your horse a few chances to graze during the day. During lunch, during rest stops, during photo ops. I even take hobbles with me. I hobble the horses and let them graze while I eat lunch. Or you may just elad them around by their lead rope and watch them graze.

Tying. In camp you must find a way to contain your horse. If the camp ground you attend doesn't have corrals, that means, tying to the trailer or hiline or some stationary object. Make sure you tie them up short enough that they can't get a leg over the lead and get rope burn. But I like to tie them long enough to get their nose to the ground to pick up hay or drink from a bucket.

I never grain my horses. But I do take a little grain with me on camp outs. When ever I collect my horses ( when grazing on hobbles etc) I take a few cups of grain with me and give the horse. My horses learn that I give treats when they come to me in the mountains. So if they ever get loose, I know I can rattle the grain can or feed bag and they will come running. I find this is important when I'm in an area like Yellowstone that is 25% of the state of Wyoming with out a fence.

Horses on multiday trail rides may get sore. So just check them each day for soreness or stiffness. All trail horses get a few "Rock Bites" on their pasterns. I keep something to clean and wash them out.

But in general just go and have fun.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

My horse wears a bit, i'm planning on leaving his halter on over his bridle when on trail, last time i was on trail he would snatch bits of tree as we were walking past so i'm sure he'll do it this time around. I'll make sure to take a little grain to mix with his supplement.

Luckily i think there's a stream and i know there's a big lake where we're going, so he can drink from that while we're out. 

I think at the camp ground there are places to set up hi-lines, the girls i'm going with have all dealt with it before so they can help me tie him correctly.

I was planning on taking a first aid kit and some things to clean off wounds/scrapes with so that should cover most things. 

Thanks.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I second everything PaintedHorse said. (Have you seen any of his pics?? Totally jealous!! He's a trail expert!!) 

I would add to his comment about horses getting sore, take Absorbine vet liniment and some gall salve, just in case. 
If your horse is in shoes, make sure to take pair of boots just in case you lose a shoe! EasyBoot Glove is a great temp solution. 

Here is a link if you haven't used them before:
The Easyboot Glove | The Ultimate Horse Hoof Boot | EasyCare Inc.

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring extra of everything. Extra halters, extra leads, extra hay, extra buckets.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

extra cinch, extra latigo, extra reins, duct tape. You might want to use a breast collar if you haven't before especially if you are doing lots of hills. Poncho (in case of rain). Sunscreen! Bug spray! Keep your cell phone on your body not in a saddle bag. If you get separated from your horse, he can't make a call. LOL

Have Fun!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Since this is your first time doing this and you do not know how your will react I suggest braiding some form of ID into your horse's mane. Name and contact information, etc. This way if your horse gets loose you can be contacted when someone finds him.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

heartprints62 said:


> I second everything PaintedHorse said. (Have you seen any of his pics?? Totally jealous!! He's a trail expert!!)
> 
> I would add to his comment about horses getting sore, take Absorbine vet liniment and some gall salve, just in case.
> If your horse is in shoes, make sure to take pair of boots just in case you lose a shoe! EasyBoot Glove is a great temp solution.
> ...


I'll take a look at his photos.

My horse is barefoot, i'll make sure to check for stone bruises and i'll take a hoofpick on trail with me. He's a mustang with pretty sturdy feet.

Thanks! 



Alwaysbehind said:


> Bring extra of everything. Extra halters, extra leads, extra hay, extra buckets.


Extra everything. Got it! 



Sahara said:


> extra cinch, extra latigo, extra reins, duct tape. You might want to use a breast collar if you haven't before especially if you are doing lots of hills. Poncho (in case of rain). Sunscreen! Bug spray! Keep your cell phone on your body not in a saddle bag. If you get separated from your horse, he can't make a call. LOL
> 
> Have Fun!


I'll be riding in my dressage saddle, i don't have a breast collar but i could probably get something like a jumping breastplate and use that with my saddle. i'd feel more secure if i knew his saddle wouldn't slip back when he gets sweaty.

I'll get a poncho. i need a cell phone holder that i can attach to me, but if phoenix could make phone calls that would be a real help.

Thanks



Alwaysbehind said:


> Since this is your first time doing this and you do not know how your will react I suggest braiding some form of ID into your horse's mane. Name and contact information, etc. This way if your horse gets loose you can be contacted when someone finds him.


When i trail ride i have a big red dog tag that i braid into his mane. it has his name, my name and cell number etched onto it. my friends all laughed at me but i think it's cool. Plus it's shaped like a heart so it's cute and easy to see.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Painted Horse said:


> Camping is all I do with my horses and I think they truely are more of a tourist than I am. They enjoy being away from home, Seeing new trails and EATING all the new grasses. Your horse will adapt just fine. Don't over think this. Horse in nature are on a permanent camp out.
> 
> Advice.
> 
> ...


Yellowstone?......That would be awesome! I think I would prefer a guide. It would probably be a definate 2 week trip. If we ever make it out there, I'm buying a backpack to hold my camera gear including my tripod. I can only imagine the pictures I could take! 

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread. :-(


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Yep, Places like Yellowstone have no fences, If your horse got loose, It could be a LOOOONG walk back to the truck.










In May we joined some other folks for a Ride in the San Rafael of Central Utah. My nieces husband asked me if I had every ridden with folks that that? I replied, Folks like What? He said folks that have too much tack and bring it all with them. I laughed.

You don't need to bring everything with you. There is no way, you can be prepared for everything, And most the time you don't need to be. You will learn after a few rides what kind of extra tack you need to bring with you. When I ride 20 miles into the high wilderness, I bring a slicker, Because I know mountain thunderstorms can develop very quickly and can bring on hyperthermia even in July summer heat. But when I trail ride close to home and have looked at the weather forecast. No I don't tie a slicker on behind the saddle. Use common sense and and your past experience as what you need to bring with you. Your friends will help. 

When you camping, Make a list of things you wish you had, What would be important and what would be nice to have. next time you pack, Review your list.

Some trips, I bring blankets or rain sheets for the horses. Sometimes, I just throw them lots of extra feed to ward off a cold rainy night. But either way, They adjust and survive. Some time on a High Line









Sometimes tied to the trailer









And they've spent a few nights during really bad weather inside the trailer for shelter.

This is the 24th of July but in Yellowstone it was in the 50's We all were weearing jackets and this rider fell off in ther river and got soaking wet. We had to get her a fire started quickly to dry her out and warm her up.









But in you part of the country, The end of July may be 98* and 90% humidity, So you may not even consider coats and firestarting tools important. Just go and enjoy and learn from each ride.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

wow, really amazing photos! I can't wait until me and my horse get to have that kind of experience together. A list is a good idea, i've camped before just never with a horse so i know what to take for me. 

All those horses look great, i love the pic of them tied to the high line.


----------

